# Golf R36 spyshots.



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

*Article.*

Hans.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

*1.* This isn't an R36, it's one of 5 mules VW are currently testing for development of the MKVI and a possible R32 facelift.

*2.* The 3.6 does *NOT* fit into the MKV Golf's engine bay, fact. VW vortex measured (yes actually measured it!) it and also contacted VW. VW America released a statement saying the 3.6 litre engine is too tall for the shell. It is physically impossible to get it in the car without a huge bonnet bulge... add to this new regualtions on pedestrian safety, the wings would have to be swollen upwards also. Even the drysump version doesn't fit.

There was speculation that an RSi with a detuned S3 engine might be on the cards, but that seems to have been shevled too by all accounts. The following picture of the RSi concept has done the rounds, and it's taken at Wolfsberg only a few weeks ago:










It sports the same front bumper and skirts as the 'Thunderbunny' concept.

I had a chat with my VW dealer today cos I don't want to get stung with depreciation on the R32 if they do announce something, and VW are unsure about what is happening. They do know one thing though, VW are trying to get the MKVI out as quick as possible to cut costs of producing the expensive MKV. So any 'New' MKV will just be a facelift, so a R36 is not on the cards.


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

'twill be a shame if that RSi is shelved, as it looks very, very nice...


----------



## kae (Apr 8, 2006)

Eugh, its horrible!

Agreed its not the R36, but its 'orrible!

Kae.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

kmpowell said:


> It sports the same front bumper and skirts as the *'Thunderbunny'* concept.


Great Concept with an even greather 5T engine.

Hans.

btw, just post the link.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

kmpowell said:


> It sports the same front bumper and skirts as the *'Thunderbunny'* concept.


Now that mkV I might buy if they ever made it


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Still looks boring.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> Still looks boring.


Yawn!

are you blind?

oh it's a hatchback that must be it :lol:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

digimeisTTer said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Still looks boring.
> ...


He has a hatch, that cant be it.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Leg said:


> digimeisTTer said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


Very true, must be something else then :roll:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Yeah, it looks crap and boring. Where any kind of design flair or imagination?

It look just look like the 5, its less exciting than the A3 :roll:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Yeah, it looks crap and boring. Where any kind of design flair or imagination?
> 
> It look just look like the 5, its less exciting than the A3 :roll:


Not that I particularly like nor want one myself but surely it is exactly the thing you have been a staunch supporter of on these forums Tosh, an evolution of the car's heritage for the modern day with improved engineering and technology?

You have voraciously defended that approach for the TT, which I understand and agree with more and more (comparing the new TT to other designs emerging from manufacturers which are a travesty). Although I remain uninterested in the model and engine line up for the moment.

I myself have said the new TT doesnt have any design flair or imagination (by that I mean originality and NOT that it isnt a good interpretation of the TT brand, in fact any criticism I have made of the design has been the elements which are the generic Audi brand that have crept into it to accompany the TT aspects), which it doesnt and, you've said this yourself in a roundabout fashion, how could it? It is meant to be the new TT not a completely new design.

This is the same, it isnt a new design, its an evolution of the original Golf and those that came between. Bearing in mind the constraints placed on the designers of the new TT apply to the designers of the new Golf then what would one expect? A 1 seater roadster? It wouldnt be a Golf then.

However, I suspect your downer is not on this design at all as you slate the S3 and this Golf regardless of their capabilities on the road (or track for that matter) purely because of their looks. You have to take a more pragmatic view and instead of asking 'is it nicer than a coupe?' ask 'of its breed, i.e. sporty hatches, is it the best?'.

Of course, in reality you dont have to do anything. It is widely accepted that whatever you are driving at any given moment must be the best car ont he road, period. Subsequently I anticipate the usual response and look forward to it in anticipation with an underlying sensation of glee.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I can't muster any glee or fight to be honest.

But my take on it would be:

The 6 looks like the 5. (The 5) as a design is really boring and plain - granted not as bad as the 4 was. The other brands are still able to make interesting cars rather than 'play it safe boxes'. If you want a (or my) radical view why not kill the golf and start from scratch rather than simply playing safe and boring every-time?

I openly admit i have said many times i think the A3 is a bland car. So for 'me' dropping a bigger engine into it without doing something with the external 'styling' does nothing for me - they look 98% the same, excluding the engine . I cant rate or not rate it on technical ability (nor have i tried) as I've never driven an S3 - nor do i pretend to have.

TT design, again, i have said many time i like the newer one better and not for the fact its the new 'emperors clothes'. This is the 2nd MKII I've had, so if i didn't like it i would have got something else. The MKII is hardly new anymore and surrounded by hype like the PS3s currently are! (Yes, i know its not a car...) :wink:

From a practical side the new TT does have a flaw the first one didn't - storage. 
Other than that the only possible other complaint 'I' (as an owner of both) could level at the car is that the theme on the 2nd is not as strong as it was on the 1st. What do i mean by that? well on the first the vents match the heated seats switches, that matches the trim on the cup holders, that match fuel filler etc etc.

I'm sure you just ignore everything I've said, but those are my genuine thoughts. Right or Wrong.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

After these so called R36 pictures were released yesterday, a lot of people have contacted dealers today, and there seems to be some sort of consistency in the reply....

...rumours are alive that a RSi/R-GTi is going to go into production as a *VERY* limited run 'run-out' model at the end of the year. Apparantly an annoucement is going to be made in the next few months from VW UK.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> I can't muster any glee or fight to be honest.
> 
> But my take on it would be:
> 
> ...


Not at all Tosh, thats a fair post. Im not against any person on here for who they are, not anyone, and I mean anyone. Just the post or thread in isolation, Ill never disagree for the sake of it, only if I genuinely disagree.

In respect to this discussion I agree, you only have to read my S3 review to see that the styling doesnt do anything for me. I just think as with the Mk2 TT, bearing in mind the limitations of keeping it looking like its predecessors, its a good job. Im not convinced the A3 range has a strong enough image, like the TT or Golf has, to be damaged by a major overhaul in design terms though.

Mind you, they do say you cant polish sh1t.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

No R36, but according to the last information a Golf RSi.










During an internal event of Volkswagen AG, VW have shown the above Golf RSi (not well to read) to employees. 
Fortunately there was someone that have made a photograph of it for us. 
According to the rumours this car would become revealed at the end of the year in Frankfurt or Essen
as it will be build in a restricted serie of 500 up to 900 cars.

The design of it does strongly look like the grille and frontbumper of the "Thunder Bunny" that was on the SEMA show of previous year. 
On the photograph you can also see that the golf RSi have Recaro sport seats.
Unfortunately it has not been yet confessed what kind of engine it will have. 
Either a 2.0 TFSI with 280 pk or a 3.6 VR6 like in the "Passat R36". 
Also the golf has the same rims as the Passat R36. 
Meanwhile espionage photograph has also already emerged of this small bomb and it seems therefore that this fast
Golf will really come. 
Personally I hope that VW dusts off the RSi name again and that revives times of the New Beetle RSi.

Source: Autoblog.nl

Hans.


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> it's taken at Wolfsberg only a few weeks ago:


wolfs*burg*


----------

